# Toddler throwing up whole milk?



## tasha41

What do I do?? She keeps throwing up her whole milk, she only has it once per day (at night)... tonight I'm going to give her water if she seems to need something to drink...

She was FF and is okay with cheese & yogurt, but my mum has a milk allergy and I just don't drink it... so my MIL told me I should try her on some sort of lactose free milk??

Any advice?


PS.

No fever,
Not throwing up food,
No new foods introduced

Also has diarrhea :wacko:

But has been on whole milk for about 3 weeks now?


----------



## AppleBlossom

Sounds like it could be a milk allergy hun, try her on water tonight and if she doesn't bring that up then maybe make an appointment with your doctor? Or you could try the lactose free milk first and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Vickie

I agree with bexy, I'd cut out the whole milk tonight and see how it goes, maybe she has an intolerance or allergy to it? :shrug: I'd also go ahead and speak to your doctor about it


----------



## tasha41

Gave her whole milk in the afternoon, she had diarrhea this evening, out of her diaper and everything.

Gave her the lactose-free before bed, no vomitting etc yet, but we'll see tomorrow


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Mikayla went through about 7 days of throwing her whole milk bottle up and we thought she may have choked on something she was still eating going to the toilet ect. but would vomit every now and then..we ended up putting it down to teething cos could not find a single thing else wrong with her..if it persists i would go to a dr or nutritionist for advice on allergies ect


----------



## Freya

How about toddler milk/follow on milk? Would this be another option is formula was tolerated before?


----------



## carries

Oscar went through 5 weeks of vomit after food and milk. Some of it was due to teething I think but it stopped when we switched back to formula (baby stage not follow on). He throws up after cows milk and stage 2 formula so after speaking to the health visitor we are leaving him as he is.


----------

